# Rutter: Visions; Requiem



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Cambridge Singers / Aurora Orchestra / John Rutter
Rutter: Visions; Requiem

Release Date October 28, 2016
Duration57:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Concerto
Recording DateJuly 16, 2016 & July 17, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows Church, Gospel Oak, London

3.5


----------

